# Laurel lake



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone ever fished Laurel lake near route 1? If you have, what type of fishes are stocked in there?


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

Used to fish there as a kid. bass cats and gills. at the upper emd
where there is a damn we used to walk in it and collect crayfish. They would be in there by the thousands.


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

hows the bass population? size? and where is the dam?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

They also stock it with trout. I fished when my children were small. at least 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Rad said:


> They also stock it with trout. I fished when my children were small. at least 10 yrs ago.


Where do you go for Bass now Big Rad? I have tried centennial lake, but the bass were really small...LOL!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Lee.MD said:


> Where do you go for Bass now Big Rad? I have tried centennial lake, but the bass were really small...LOL!


What were you using for those bass? That place doesn't hold monsters but there's some decent ones in there.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Lee.MD said:


> Where do you go for Bass now Big Rad? I have tried centennial lake, but the bass were really small...LOL!


The fish you caught were small.
There are some lunkers there.
Fish deep when it's warm, down by the dam, jig the rocks and deep holes. There is an old river channel that winds through the middle of the lake.
The weed lines are good places to check out in the cooler times of the day.

Good electronics are your friend on that lake. I had an old plastic Coleman canoe with a fish finder gooped to the bottom used in that lake a lot when I lived in Columbia 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> What were you using for those bass? That place doesn't hold monsters but there's some decent ones in there.


usually senko, or zoom trick worms. sometimes, I will pitch a Jig and swim a jig.


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

dena said:


> The fish you caught were small.
> There are some lunkers there.
> Fish deep when it's warm, down by the dam, jig the rocks and deep holes. There is an old river channel that winds through the middle of the lake.
> The weed lines are good places to check out in the cooler times of the day.
> ...


Yeah, going to get a kayak for next year and give it a go.

Is there any good pond/lake close by centennial, which holds decent bass? i have tried wilde lake, and got nothing.


----------

